# Hald, dbus, not automounting USB drives, I'm lost...

## Icethepenguin

Hey everyone,

I've been working on this for a while for find out why my laptop will not longer automount usb Hard drives and USB flash drives anymore.  I used to get that "Microsoft Windows XP" type window with options on what I want to do with a cd or usb device I just put in the drives.  But I don't get that anymore.  I think I messed something up when I updated my computer and I don't know where to start to look to fix the problem.  Can anyone help get me started.  I have no problem manually finding and mounting USB devices and CD/DVD's but I want it to automount again.

*UPDATE*  I have changed over to Gnome from KDE and when I plugged in the USB HDD I got this error

 *Quote:*   

> "Cannot mount volume"  "The volume '80GB HDD' uses the ntfs-3g file system which is not supported by your system"

 

Is there something that anyone knows about that I can emerge to add this support.  I don't understand why I can manually mount this USB HDD in KDE and Gnome, but it won't automount.  What do I need to do to fix this?

Thanks in Advance,

Kevin

----------

## szczerb

What DE are you using?

If gnome then have a look at the gnome update guide in the gentoo docs. It deals with automounting among other things that changed in 2.22 - also there has been a lot of topics about that last month - have a look at them.

If not then I'm sure someone will help you ;]

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Getting proper automounting support is a mix of the right kernel options and the contents of the /etc/group file. Also, to use ntfs-3g, you need to install fuse support in the kernel and emerge ntfs3g. You can consult one of my kernel seeds as they are set up with the fuse module by default. It also has the right SCSI and USB settings. Check out the link in my sig.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## Clad in Sky

If you can mount it manually, you should have support for ntfs3g, I guess.

Not automounting can be caused by having an entry in your fstab for that device. Comment that out and try if it works after that. 

Possibly you have to activate automounting in System -> Preferences -> Removable Drives and Media or ALTERNATIVELY start up gconf and go to Applications -> Nautilus and check the box automount_media.

----------

## Icethepenguin

First post, where is Fuse at in genkernel?

Second post, this is what my fstab and mtab have in them

mtab:

```
/dev/sda3 / ext3 rw 0 0

proc /proc proc rw 0 0

sysfs /sys sysfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec 0 0

udev /dev tmpfs rw,nosuid,size=10240k,mode=755 0 0

devpts /dev/pts devpts rw,nosuid,noexec,gid=5,mode=620 0 0

/dev/sda1 /boot ext2 rw 0 0

none /dev/shm tmpfs rw 0 0

usbfs /proc/bus/usb usbfs rw,noexec,nosuid,devmode=0664,devgid=85 0 0

```

fstab:

```
/dev/sda1        /boot   ext2    defaults                1 2

/dev/sda2        none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/sda3        /       ext3    defaults                0 1

none        /proc     proc    defaults          0 0

none        /dev/shm  tmpfs   defaults          0 0

```

----------

## jstead1

Is gnome trying to automount read/write, and you are manually mounting read only.  This would explain it if you have read only support built in, and not NTFS write.  That's the best I can come up with.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

I don't know about genkernel, but if you use make xconfig or make menuconfig, fuse support is under the main File systems section.

```
File systems ---> <m> Filesystem in Userspace support (FUSE_FS)
```

Fuse support is already installed in my kernel seeds, if you'd like to use it as  a pattern for your kernel .config. If you'd like, I can set up a decent .config for you. Just send the results of lspci -n and cat /proc/cpuinfo, as well as your /etc/fstab file and your kernel .config.

If you want to try yourself, but you've never done anything with a kernel .config before, read this document. It is quite informative.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## Icethepenguin

Okay, I added in Fuse and it didn't fix anything,  I think its the d-bus message that is not working right.  On my other gentoo system I get the KDE Daemon for "What do you want to do?" Windows type screen.  On this laptop I don't get that message anymore.  Unfortunatly on my desktop it won't mount the portable HDD either saying the FS can't be mounted, but I think that one I didn't install the "ntfs-3g" on it, so I'm going to try that now.

*Update*  I just checked my desktop and that one has "ntfs-3g" installed already so that doesn't help.  I wish I knew what breaks when you update your system because I know this all works when you do a fresh install.  

*Note* Please don't say, "Just do a fresh install"

----------

